# Keyboard Buddy Case for the iPhone 6!



## drchimrichalds (Oct 6, 2014)

Just wanted to share another great deal I found. BoxWave is offering the popular Keyboard Buddy Case now for the iPhone 6! This is a unique tactile Bluetooth keyboard that you can effortlessly slide out. Plus it prevents the iPhone from being bent too! It's pretty cool, feel free to check it out here:

http://www.boxwave.com/apple-iphone-6-cases-and-covers/keyboard-buddy-apple-iphone-6-case/bwpdd/pkz-pkgw/#detail_description

HTH


----------

